# Mastermind mit GUI



## BlackRose (12. Apr 2007)

Hallo Liebe java Freunde

ich bräuchte unbedingt eine gute version von einem Mastermind das in GUI Programmiert wurde. Es wäre voll toll wen mir wer einen Lösungscode schicken könnte. 

lg und danke im voraus

blackrose


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Apr 2007)

*verschoben*


----------



## Ariol (15. Apr 2007)

In GUI programmiert???

GUI = Graphical User Interface (Graphische Benutzerschnittstelle)

Das ist keine Programmiersprache, ich denke mal, das du ein Mastermind mit einer GUI programmier in Java meinst.

Oder???


----------



## BlackRose (17. Apr 2007)

Ja stimmt hab ich so gemeint ist vl blöd formuliert. Stimmt schon aber du hast mich ja richtig verstanden


----------

